# VOTE VOTE Basketballforums.comTop 25 rankings VOTE VOTE



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

It is that time again. Basketballforum.com Top 25 Ranking voting. Voting starts NOW, and this thread will close on Sunday October 22 (a week before the first exhibition games in November).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm definitely willing to change this. As a matter of fact, I'm not very pleased with 16-25

1. UCLA 
2. UNC
3. Memphis
4. Kansas
5. Georgetown
6. Louisville
7. Washington State 
8. Michigan State
9. Tennessee
10. Indiana
11. Marquette
12. Gonzaga
13. Duke
14. Arizona
15. USC
16. Texas
17. Butler
18. NC State
19. Davidson
20. Southern Illinois
21. Kentucky
22. Clemson
23. Pitt
24. VCU
25. Syracuse


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Georgetown
3. Memphis
4. UCLA
5. UNC
6. Tennessee
7. Michigan St.
8. Indiana
9. Arizona
10. Duke
11. Washington St.
12. Louisville
13. Marquette
14. Butler
15. Southern Illinois
16. Kentucky
17. USC
18. Clemson
19. Oregon
20. VCU
21. Texas
22. Xavier
23. Alabama w/o Ronald Steele
24. Illinois
25. Wake Forest (I know, I know )

The Pac10 and ACC are bound to be the most competitive conferences in the nation. I look for some major surprises in the ACC a la Wake Forest. It's going to be an exciting season and I can't wait another minute for it to start!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'll start ranking a few weeks into the season. Sorry. I just never liked pre-season polls. Memphis would be my #1 right now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. North Carolina
2. Memphis
3. UCLA
4. Kansas
5. G-Town
6. Louisville
7. Michigan State
8. Washington St.
9. USC
10. Indiana
11. Duke
12. Arizona
13. Oregon
14. Tennessee
15. Butler
16. Gonzaga
17. Xavier
18. Illinois
19. Florida
20. Marquette
21. Notre Dame
22. Southern Illinois
23. VCU
24. Texas
25. Kansas State


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I'll start ranking a few weeks into the season. Sorry. I just never liked pre-season polls. Memphis would be my #1 right now.



ok,but I look forward to your rankings, you always bring great insight into them


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Here's my revised rankings after some more thought and research. I'm pretty satisfied with them.

1. UNC
2. UCLA
3. Memphis
4. Kansas
5. Louisville
6. Tennessee
7. Michigan St.
8. Georgetown
9. Indiana
10. Marquette
11. Washington St.
12. Duke
13. Texas
14. Stanford
15. Arizona
16. Arkansas
17. Gonzaga
18. Oregon
19. Syracuse
20. UConn
21. Mississippi St.
22. Southern Illinois
23. Ohio St.
24. Clemson
25. Missouri


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow. indiana #3?!?!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-UNC
2-UCLA
3-Georgetown
4-Louisville
5-Washington State
6-Kansas
7-Memphis
8-Indiana
9-Michigan State
10-Duke
11-Tenn
12-Arizona
13-Kentucky
14-Oregon
15-Syracuse
16-Pitt
17-Stanford
18-USC
19-Texas A&M
20-Miss State
21-Florida
22-Davidson
23-Southern Illinois
24-NC State
25-Gonzaga


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

My comments thus far:

I'm surprised only one person voted Kansas St. and Syracuse in their top 25. Kansas St. won 10 conference games last year, has the best incoming freshman class, and return a solid player in David Hoskins. Syracuse also won 10 conference games last year, and if they can pull out those close games this year (7 of their 11 losses were by 5 points or less), they'll be even better. The Orangemen are another team with an outstanding freshman class, too.

Sleeper Alert: Mississippi St. is going to be good this year, folks. They only lost one starter, and really came on strong at the end of last year, knocking off Kentucky in the SEC tourney, then winning three games in the NIT before losing to eventual winner, West Virginia. Half of their losses were by 4 points or less. Look for them to turn some heads early on in the season.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> My comments thus far:
> 
> I'm surprised only one person voted Kansas St. and Syracuse in their top 25. Kansas St. won 10 conference games last year, has the best incoming freshman class, and return a solid player in David Hoskins.


What's the deal with Bill Walker going into the year?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fat and overrated last i heard


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> My comments thus far:
> 
> I'm surprised only one person voted Kansas St. and Syracuse in their top 25. Kansas St. won 10 conference games last year, has the best incoming freshman class, and return a solid player in David Hoskins. Syracuse also won 10 conference games last year, and if they can pull out those close games this year (7 of their 11 losses were by 5 points or less), they'll be even better. The Orangemen are another team with an outstanding freshman class, too.
> 
> Sleeper Alert: Mississippi St. is going to be good this year, folks. They only lost one starter, and really came on strong at the end of last year, knocking off Kentucky in the SEC tourney, then winning three games in the NIT before losing to eventual winner, West Virginia. Half of their losses were by 4 points or less. Look for them to turn some heads early on in the season.



I am not too sold on KSU just yet. Syracuse I htink is a good young team that will turn heads around. I agree with Miss State too


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> holy cow. indiana #3?!?!


I do seem to be higher on them than almost anyone. However, nearly everyone thinks their a top 10 team, and if Michigan St.'s supposed to be their only real competition, is a top 5 ranking farfetched? Here was my writeup about them in my Big 10 Conference Preview:

Strength: Perimeter Shooting
’06-‘07 Recap: The Hoosiers had a handful of nice wins last year (Southern Illinois, Michigan St., Purdue, Wisconsin, and Illinois), but they played a lot of good teams tough as well. They lost on the road to Butler, Duke, Kentucky, and Ohio St. by a combined 20 points and also gave UCLA a tough test in the NCAA tourney.
2007-2008 Preview: Things look very promising for Indiana headed into 2007, although they do lose two solid seniors from their starting lineup last year: Roderick Wilmnt and Earl Calloway. Led by PF D.J. White, Indiana also returns Armon Bassett, who had a solid rookie campaign. Incoming freshman Eric Gordon was one of the most sought after, and will help solidify Indiana as a solid perimeter shooting team.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> What's the deal with Bill Walker going into the year?


recovering from surgey well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I do seem to be higher on them than almost anyone. However, nearly everyone thinks their a top 10 team, and if Michigan St.'s supposed to be their only real competition, is a top 5 ranking farfetched?


only when you rank them above GTown and Memphis


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Well, the Big East is going to be very competitive, so GTown's probably going to end up with 4 conference losses, which probably will keep them out of the top 5 for most of the year, imo.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Kansasalum, you have Memphis ranked 8th, lower than anywhere else I've looked. How do you justify?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Kansasalum, you have Memphis ranked 8th, lower than anywhere else I've looked. How do you justify?



I think they are a over-hype team. they are a very good team though. I htink they can beat the otehr top 7 teams in a given night,

ok I have a quesiton, how do you justify that KSU top 10 team for the preseason? they have not proove anything that they are a top 10 team. It is just speculation on how the new players will play, how the new coach will do. Yes they have my pick at FOY in Beasley


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Well, the Big East is going to be very competitive, so GTown's probably going to end up with 4 conference losses, which probably will keep them out of the top 5 for most of the year, imo.


You sound like most of those ESPN football analysts that go through the schedules and say "well, X team should win X many games, therefore we'll rank them X" (case in point, West Virginia's preseason ranking this season). This is preseason, rank the teams how good they should be now poll, not a poll where you base your decision mostly on how many wins/losses they'll have at the end of the season.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

People have different interpretations of the poll. For me, I don't see Georgetown consistently being ranked ahead of Indiana and Memphis during the season since they play in easier conferences, so I'm not going to rank G-Town ahead of them.

Kansas St. hasn't really don't a lot yet to prove to be that high. However, when it's all said and done, that's where I think they'll be.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Well, the Big East is going to be very competitive, so GTown's probably going to end up with 4 conference losses, which probably will keep them out of the top 5 for most of the year, imo.


But this is a poll to start the season. You're not predicting a poll in the middle of January. 

Also remember this post. 4 losses in conference play for the Hoyas.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm predicting a poll for the end of the regular season.

The Big East is too deep this year for someone to go 13-3 unless they really have an unbalanced schedule.

I mean, look at these road games GTown has: @ DePaul, @ Pittsburgh, @ West Virginia, @ Louisville, @ Syracuse, @ Providence, and @ Marquette. I don't see how they don't lose at least three of these, and then at some point during the year, they'll probably suffer a surprising home loss, too.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm not saying 4 losses isn't possible in BE play...Losses last year at home against Oregon and Old Dominion and a loss at Duke were all not predicted and happened. I'm just saying look at JT3's record in January-March...it's pretty good. But I agree it is possible to lose 4 games in BE play...I'm just betting against it. 

I still don't get the point of your top 25 though. So you're guessing what the rankings will be in mid March, as opposed to guess for early April or the most logical top 25 which would be a PRE season poll. Each poll represents what you think of the team AT THE TIME. I think guessing a mid march, pre-tourny record is pointless...but hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Shouldn't the way you rank teams now be how you think they will end up at the end of the year?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> You sound like most of those ESPN football analysts that go through the schedules and say "well, X team should win X many games, therefore we'll rank them X" (case in point, West Virginia's preseason ranking this season). This is preseason, rank the teams how good they should be now poll, not a poll where you base your decision mostly on how many wins/losses they'll have at the end of the season.



I think the preseason polls are like based on potential/End of last season/players&Coaches left or arrive during the offseason. that is one reason why I do not think K-State should be in the top 25 and alone the Top 10


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> Shouldn't the way you rank teams now be how you think they will end up at the end of the year?



I see your point, and it is well taken.  I have my poll as what I think on how the teams shape up now not in the future.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I just think it would be interesting to come back at the end of February to see how many hits and misses everyone had.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1.UNC 
2.Kansas
3. Memphis
4. UCLA
5. Louisville
6. Tennessee
7. Georgetown
7. Michigan St.
8. Indiana
9. Arizona
10. Duke
11. Washington St.
13. Marquette
14. Kentucky
15. USC
16. Southern Illinois
17. Stanford
18. NCState
19. Clemson
20. Oregon
21. Butler
22. Texas
23. Xavier
24. UVA 
25. Wisconsin


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Illinois is an interesting top 25 pick. You get the feeling that the Big 10 should have four teams in there, and Illinois is right there with Wisconsin and Purdue in my mind. However, when you lose two senior starters that were probably your best players from a lineup that consisted of a lot to be desired on offense, I think they'll have a tough time living up to that ranking.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Shouldn't the way you rank teams now be how you think they will end up at the end of the year?


No. Obviously it's a prediction poll, but it isn't a predict the end of the season poll.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I forgot about Wisconsin, I am switching them with the Illini


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> fat and overrated last i heard


:lol: 

Mississippi St.... I really hadn't thought about them that much. They are capable of being in the top 25. I still like Alabama as my sleeper SEC pick though.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I updated my top 25. Only changes are from 20-25. There were a few teams that I figured should be in there, and I threw a couple of my sleeper teams in there, too.

SEC seems like it'll be a pretty balanced conference. Alabama could definitely make some noise with Hendrix and Riley.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> I forgot about Wisconsin, I am switching them with the Illini


Good call. I think we're slightly under rated going into this season, but then again I'm the guy who hated Alando Tucker. I think that swing offense is going to be a little more pure and that should help us out. We aren't going to win 27 games again, but we'll probably be somewhere between 16 and 24 in the polls. Bohannon, Hughes, and Flowers is a pretty sick backcourt, plus there's Landry, Butch, Krabbenhoft, and Steimsma. Not as much depth as I would like though. OSU and MSU should be better than us this year, so there's no Title coming to Madison.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> we'll probably be somewhere between 16 and 24 in the polls.


CHN #35

Why so low?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HB said:


> 1.UNC
> 2.Kansas
> 3. Memphis
> 4. UCLA
> ...


26 teams???


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Here is the Pre-seaon Top 25 ranking as of OCtober 10, 2007. Remember you have until the 22nd to vote and adjust your rankings. Thanks

1-UNC 145
2-UCLA 141
3-Memphis 133
4-Kansas 130
5-Georgetown 129
6-Louisviile 115
7-Michigan State 110
8-Indiana 108
9-Duke 95
10-Washington State 94
11-Tennessee 89
12 Arizona 86
13-USC 66
14 Marquette 53
15 Oregon 41
16 Kentucky 40
17 Butler 37
18 Southern Ill 34
19 Texas 29
20 Gonzaga 26
---Syrcuse 26
22 Pitt 22
---Texas A&M 22
---Stanford 22
25 Clemson 21

Looking in 
NC State 18
KSU 17
Miss State 17
Xavier 16
Florida 12
Ohio State 12
Davidson 11
VCU 11
Illionis 10
Notre Dame 5
Alabama 3
Virgina 2
Wake Forest 1
Arkansas 1

Remember we still have to the 22nd to vote and adjust. thanks


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> CHN #35
> 
> Why so low?


Lost their two leading scorers. Bo Ryan is still under the radar as a coach. People still don't quite understand how good Marcus Landry, Michael Flowers, and Trevon Hughes are/can be.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I need to see more out of Hughes before I annoint him. Flowers is definitely a good player, but I don't think Landry is nearly as good as his brother. Krabbenhoft and Butch could be an underrated duo down low. I think Wisconsin's worthy of a top 25 ranking.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

kansasalumn said:


> 26 teams???


Corrected


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I need to see more out of Hughes before I annoint him. Flowers is definitely a good player, but I don't think Landry is nearly as good as his brother. Krabbenhoft and Butch could be an underrated duo down low. I think Wisconsin's worthy of a top 25 ranking.


I actually think Marcus Landry is better than his brother, but he can't be expected to play like Carl. Marcus should be playing Small Forward, not down on the blocks. I'm sure Bo realizes that, but the guys who put together that preview certainly don't.


----------



## YoungMufan34 (Dec 1, 2006)

1.UNC
2.Kansas
3. Memphis
4. Tennessee
5. GTown
6. UCLA
7. Louisville
7. Michigan St.
8. Washington St.
9. Marquette
10. Arizona
11. Indiana
13. Duke
14. Kentucky
15. NCState
16. Southern Illinois
17. Stanford
18. USC
19. Clemson
20. Oregon
21. Butler
22. Texas
23. Xavier
24. Villanova
25. Syracuse


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

YoungMufan34 said:


> 1.UNC
> 2.Kansas
> 3. Memphis
> 4. Tennessee
> ...


Thanks for posting your preseason picks! I hope you to see you keep posting!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

bump need more votes!


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

I really thought this over and still can't put together a top 25 I feel confident with. But here it goes:

1. Memphis
2. UNC
3. Georgetown
4. UCLA
5. Kansas
6. Tennessee
7. Louisville
8. Washington State
9. Indiana
10. Oregon
11. Michigan State
12. N.C. State
13. Marquette
14. USC
15. Arizona
16. Southern Illinois
17. Duke
18. Stanford
19. UT 
20. Clemson
21. Texas A&M 
22. Gonzaga
23. Butler
24. Notre Dame
25. Kansas State

Next 5
Davidson, Syracuse, Mississippi State, Kentucky, Virginia


----------



## jello212 (Aug 2, 2005)

1. UNC 
2. UCLA
3. Memphis
4. Kansas
5. Georgetown
6. Memphis
7. Wash St
8. Tenn
9. Indiana
10. Louisville
11. Michigan State
12. Oregon
13. Pitt
14. dook
15. Kentucky
16. Marquette
17. Texas
18. Butler
19. S Illinois
20. Kans St
21. NC St
22. USC
23. Gonzaga
24. Miss St
25. Stanford

By conference:
ACC: 3
BE: 4
B10: 2
B12: 3
P10: 5
SEC: 3
others 5


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends sunday night midnight CDT please vote or adjust them


----------



## Bounced (Jun 27, 2007)

> I'm surprised only one person voted Kansas St. and Syracuse in their top 25... The Orangemen are another team with an outstanding freshman class, too.


Syracuse might be a top 25 team by the time March rolls around. Actually - I think the same applies to about a half dozen Big East teams. After the 3 teams in the top 25, there's glut of teams in the top 25-35 range to start off the year.

1. UCLA
2. North Carolina
3. Memphis
4. Kansas
5. Louisville
6. Georgetown
7. Tennessee
8. Michigan State
9. Marquette
10. Washington State
11. Indiana
12. Gonzaga
13. Southern Cal
14. Duke
15. Oregon
16. Kentucky
17. Arkansas
18. Southern Illinois
19. Arizona
20. Mississippi State
21. Clemson
22. Davidson
23. Kansas State
24. Texas A&M
25. Xavier


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Several people have been ranking Davidson...are they really that good? Even though they went 17-1 in the Southern Conference last year, they weren't even being ranked inside the top 40 in the polls. They didn't graduate any starters, but it was a team that lost to Duke by 27 last year. They went out and scheduled UNC, Duke, and UCLA so I guess we'll find out. However, once they lose one of these games by double digits, I think everyone will forget about them until March.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, I'm shocked at how many votes Xavier is getting. Drew Lavender is a great PG, but I feel that won't take the A10 this season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Several people have been ranking Davidson...are they really that good? Even though they went 17-1 in the Southern Conference last year, they weren't even being ranked inside the top 40 in the polls. They didn't graduate any starters, but it was a team that lost to Duke by 27 last year. They went out and scheduled UNC, Duke, and UCLA so I guess we'll find out. However, once they lose one of these games by double digits, I think everyone will forget about them until March.


Because Stephen Curry is back as well as most of, if not all, of their other major contributors. I just can't forget that NCAA game vs. Maryland. They're going to be solid.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

the new rankings will be up in a day or so. I have been swamped


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

votingclosed


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Several people have been ranking Davidson...are they really that good? Even though they went 17-1 in the Southern Conference last year, they weren't even being ranked inside the top 40 in the polls. They didn't graduate any starters, but it was a team that lost to Duke by 27 last year. They went out and scheduled UNC, Duke, and UCLA so I guess we'll find out. However, once they lose one of these games by double digits, I think everyone will forget about them until March.


Well... unless they win the other two games. That's crazy, they really scheduled all of those teams? And they're probably all on the road too. Damn. I don't think they are Top 10 good obviously, but they are worth a ranking in the 20-30 range. I don't see them losing more than 1 in the SoCon.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> Because Stephen Curry is back as well as most of, if not all, of their other major contributors. I just can't forget that NCAA game vs. Maryland. They're going to be solid.


Didn't they lose that game by double digits?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

did you watch the game?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank you to all for voting. I will tally up the other htreads this weekend.

The first voting to week 1 top 25 would start November 11 which that is a week after 2 exhitibition and at least one regular season game

Thanks


----------

